# Are any of you having complementary therapy to help with tx?



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi It's me again. Just had a question to ask you.

Are any of you having complementary therapies to help you with your tx? I want to acupuncture to see if it can help with getting a positive. As you know, i start taking my drugs in april/may, whenever af turns up. Have you had any experiences with acupuncture or reflexology etc?

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Mouse i have seriously been thinking about going for reflexology. I googled it yesterday after seeing there is a place 2 mins from my house yesterday and i think i might pop in and have a word with them. I couldnt do the <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm080LDGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F17%255F8%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Its bad enough stabbing myself  But i know there are points on your feet that control the ovaries and uterus. So might be worth a try.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya mouse

not sure if you have checked out the links on the complimentar therapy board

heres a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34117.0

hope this helps

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi mouse, I did acupuncture with my last cycle, which was abandoned, but plenty of women say it has helped them. With me, it didnt help tx wise but it was relaxing. 

Although I do feel more relaxed about things this time. 

Good luck!
xxxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Morning. I did 10 sessions of acupuncture before starting ivf. In total I spent about £500 with herbal tea's as well. I found it was really good for my period pains. But as you can see I still have had no pregnancy. So I would say no to that. But everybody is different. I hate needles but they do it gradually. At the end you have them all over the body. Worse part is in your ankles, knees & legs. Thats when you start to feel low. Like why me? But top half, Head & arms are painless. They are really good at putting them in. Just don't fall asleep when you move quick you tense up & it   hurts. Ha. I work early mornings so fell asleep all the time..... However don't let me put you off. I would definately do it again but not for that.... A girl at work has recommended homopathy? Anybody tried that?


----------

